# Changing interior headliner and pillars



## TFan (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback premier, but will say that I did like some aspects of the RS version, namely the fog lights and the black headliner and pillars. Currently I am looking into adding fog lights, but was wondering if it would be possible to change out the grey headliner and pillars of the premier for the black headliner and pillars of the RS and, if so, does anyone have a price estimation or any tips.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TFan said:


> I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback premier, but will say that I did like some aspects of the RS version, namely the fog lights and the black interior. Currently I am looking into adding fog lights, but was wondering if it would be possible to change out the grey interior of the premier for the black interior of the RS and, if so, does anyone have a price estimation or any tips.


Welcome Aboard!

If you are going to buy from the dealer, be prepared for sticker shock. I would suggest going to a Carmax and asking them for a brochure for the company they use to install leather interiors. In 2012, I was quoted $1000 to completely recover my minivan. 

Else I would scour car-parts.com, eBay, Craigslist, LKQ, Pick-N-Pull and this forum for a used car being dismantled.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## TFan (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for the response, though I would like to clarify. I am looking to replace the ceiling and sides of the interior with the black upholstery included in the RS version. Regardless, I will take your advice and look into a few options.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If the Gen II is like the Gen I as far as replacing the headliner, the windshield needs to come out first. The headliner is really pricey too as that was also one of the things I wanted to do. No more though.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

You can try Gmpartsdirect.com


----------

